# Supraclavicular swelling - this is new



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

So I am waiting for a follow up US next month for a tiny hypoechoic nodule on my right thyroid mid pole. Last night my husband asks me what the swelling was in the LEFT collarbone area of my shoulder/neck. It is puffy, swollen and somewhat defined, but I cannot really feel anything hard there. Any thoughts and should I try to get in before next month now?

I am not on any meds and still in the process of a diagnosis.

Tsh. 2.698 Range .3 - 5.00
TPO 30.29 Range 0.00 - 100.00
Tg Ab. .06 Range < 1.00
T3 Free 2.7 Range 2.4-4.5
Free T4 0.88 Range 0.80-1.80
Binding Ratio 0.92 Ratio 0.76-1.23

Previous labs:
Triiodothyronine (Total) 1.9 H Range 0.6-1.8
T4 (Thyroxine) 9.4 Range 5.5-12.0
Thyroid Hormone Binding Ratio 0.90 Range 0.76-1.23
T7 Free Thyroxine Index 8.5 Range 3.8-13.5
TSH 1.288 Range 0.300-5.000


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Roadiesgal said:


> So I am waiting for a follow up US next month for a tiny hypoechoic nodule on my right thyroid mid pole. Last night my husband asks me what the swelling was in the LEFT collarbone area of my shoulder/neck. It is puffy, swollen and somewhat defined, but I cannot really feel anything hard there. Any thoughts and should I try to get in before next month now?
> 
> I am not on any meds and still in the process of a diagnosis.
> 
> ...


I sure would not wait on that one! Please call the doctor and get in ASAP!

And do let us know; we will all be concerned............................very!


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

That's the side swollen for me. I can actually feel something there as well. Dr didn't think to much of it early August. Thought it was a bug bite, but i don't agree. Going to ask the ENT Dr on monday morning about it.


----------



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

Doctor's appointment tomorrow morning. Sometimes I feel like such a hypochondriac. But the picture attached convinced me. I had a lipoma removed from the right side 4 years ago, but it didn't pop up like this.

http://photobucket.com/roadiesgalroid


----------



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

Off for another ultrasound. Doc has no idea what the swelling is but did indicate it was fixed and not moveable (lipomas are moveable) and that it is the size of a golf ball. Of course it is . . . nothing with me is ever small or simple.


----------

